# Wheelset from US by USPS?



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Alguien de Mexico ha pedido por internet algun wheelset y lo ha recibido por correo?
Si es asi, cuanto han pagado por el envio, y cuanto de impuestos.
Alguna tienda confiable que envie wheelset de calidad y tenga buenos precios?
Saludos y gracias por la informacion


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Chad en Red Barn Bicycles es lo mejor, y si, Roberto recibio sus DT Swiss EX 5.1 y nos costo como 80 dolares el envio porque venian mas cosas, pero probablemente te salga en unos 50-60 dolares. Solo asegurate que lo empaque muy muy bien!

Saludos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

la recomendación de Tacu es la mejor... Chad sabe como hacer las cosas bien...empaque, calidad y precio :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Alguien de Mexico ha pedido por internet algun wheelset y lo ha recibido por correo?
> Si es asi, cuanto han pagado por el envio, y cuanto de impuestos.
> Alguna tienda confiable que envie wheelset de calidad y tenga buenos precios?
> Saludos y gracias por la informacion


Yo pedi los wheelset con Chad, como dijo Tacubaya. Estan super las ruedas a un buen precio. Creo que es uno de los mejores para esto, y ya ha vendido varias cosas a Mexico.

El único problema es que te estas acercando a Navidad (que fue cuando pedi las cosas) y el USPS se tardó un buen (como 3 o 4 meses, no me acuerdo). Si las pides por UPS o similares creo que te va a salir mas caro, pero no se cuanto.

Salu2


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Se supone que el problema con Sepomex fue que cerraron la bodega y retuvieron aduana porque estaban haciendo unos cambios de logistica a FedEx. Si las mandas en noviembre yo creo que si llegan, por ahi lei que para evitar problemas las envies antes del 29 de noviembre o algo asi.

Tardo 2 meses Roberto, pedi el 12 de diciembre y lo recibi como el 16 de febrero creo yo.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Se supone que el problema con Sepomex fue que cerraron la bodega y retuvieron aduana porque estaban haciendo unos cambios de logistica a FedEx. Si las mandas en noviembre yo creo que si llegan, por ahi lei que para evitar problemas las envies antes del 29 de noviembre o algo asi.
> 
> Tardo 2 meses Roberto, pedi el 12 de diciembre y lo recibi como el 16 de febrero creo yo.


Creo que fué mas tiempo, no creo que hubieras llamado tan seguido a ver que pasaba, y creo que las ruedas y lo demás lo pedimos por noviembre (inicios). Quizás fué mala suerte, no se.

Pero me gustaron mucho las ruedas...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nop, fue 12 de diciembre lo recuerdo porque fue el cumpleaños de mi papá.



> From: [email protected] <[email protected]>	Mailed-By: aol.com
> To: [email protected], [email protected]
> Date: Dec 12, 2006 8:22 PM
> Subject: Re: Last questions
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Alguien de Mexico ha pedido por internet algun wheelset y lo ha recibido por correo?
> Si es asi, cuanto han pagado por el envio, y cuanto de impuestos.
> Alguna tienda confiable que envie wheelset de calidad y tenga buenos precios?
> Saludos y gracias por la informacion


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En mi caso siempre pido que me envíen por UPS y nunca he tenido problemas , si el componente es menor de 1000 USD me cobran el 15 % de impuesto mas el envío , si es mas caro de 1000 USD no pido nada y mejor me voy a traerlo .

Lo último que he pedido en este mes fue un cuadro Santacruz de 1600 USD , me lo enviaron de Calif y me lo facturaron en menos de 1000 USD lo embarcaron el lunes y me llegó a las puertas de mis casa el jueves de la misma semana .

También recien pedí dos bicis una Motolite y una pa´mi , salieron de Arkansas , escala en Laredo y a mi casa 86 USD cada una y 150 USD de impuesto cada una , salieron el pasado miercoles de Arkansas, llegaron el viernes al mediodia a Laredo , salieron en la tarde y llegaron a mi casa el Lunes en la tarde por UPS .

Para cualquier duda mandame un P.M.

Saludos.

The last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Se me olvidó decir que los wheelsets venian con las bicis.....

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mi idea es conseguir un wheelset lo mas ligero posible (mi peso ayuda 68 Kg) pero que no sean desechables y que aguanten XC agresivo.
Mi primera opcion es I-9, y mi segunda CK y posible Hope II
Si alguien tiene experiencia de uso de alguno de estos les agradezco sus opiniones.
Por otro lado Last Biker con cual bici te quedaste para tu uso personal, siempre si fue la Chumba.?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Mi idea es conseguir un wheelset lo mas ligero posible (mi peso ayuda 68 Kg) pero que no sean desechables y que aguanten XC agresivo.
> Mi primera opcion es I-9, y mi segunda CK y posible Hope II
> Si alguien tiene experiencia de uso de alguno de estos les agradezco sus opiniones.
> Por otro lado Last Biker con cual bici te quedaste para tu uso personal, siempre si fue la Chumba.?


Tigerdog tiene unos CK desde hace unos tres años y andan muy bien. Mira que le ha dado candela a esas ruedas. Las monto con unos DT 4.1d y unos Supercomp. Solo recientemente les dio servicio, pero nada extraordinario.

Elmadaleno tiene los Pro II y el muy puñal los monto con Revolutions  
Rzozaya tambien tiene los Pro II... Ellos te diran como salen.

Tocky Rene y yo tenemos los Bulb. Tocky completos delantero trasero y yo Bulb trasero y XC delantero... Y pues me encantan. No dan problemas, no se tienen que ajustar, nada. Aguantan muy bien y no tienes que hipotecar la casa. Tienen mas puntos de enganche que los Pro II y el doble de un Shimano (pre-2008)... pero si quieres ligeros los Pro II, los Bulb pesan casi 80grs mas para la trasera.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

yo tengo 2 juegos de Pro 2 y son geniales... como dijo Warp tienen solo 24 puntos de enganche... pero se pueden convertir a casi cualquier standard y se ven muy bien


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hadley para masas FTW jajaa


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo acabo de recibir unas campagnolo scirocco de ruta adquiridas de Chad, las ruedas llegaron en perfecto estado, las envio por EMS y aunque fue algo tardado, en realidad resulto mas economico que comprar aqui un juego razonable de ruedas... UPS es mas rapido, el doble de caro y no necesariamente mejor trato para tus cosas. Esta experiencia me anima a pedir proximamente unas Dt4.2/revo/Pro 2 para otro proyectito que tengo pendiente.
De momento los envios por correo van a ser muy lentos, segun me informaron, debido a un decomiso que hicieron en la aduana ahora estan re-abriendo todos los paquetes, o algo asi; yo todavia tengo un paquete pendiente pero ni modo, era eso o pagar los abusivos cargos de FEDEX/UPS. 
Cuandos el correo anda rapido, normalmente toma alrededor de 3 - 5 dias habiles de Montana para aca.
De ruedas yo tengo unos CK/Dt4.1/revo, no he tenido un solo problema, el inconveniente es el precio de los CK.

El Rivas


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cuanto tomo ahora? Yo recibi una suspension la semana pasada y tomo 7 dias habiles en llegar.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Acabo de hacer una prueba de un pedido a Beyond Bikes, pedí un asiento WTB lasser y unos grips rogue, los pedi via USPS y los recibi hoy, y los pedi el lunes. Me llegaron a la puerta de mi casa y no pague un solo peso de impuestos, taxes, ni nada. Solamente el envio. Esto me motiva a seguir haciendo pedidos, pues como ya lo han mencionado en este foro, aqui en mexico es dificil conseguir componentes mas exoticos y lo poco que encuentras te los quieren cobras a precios de oro.:nono:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

3 semanas, $100 de impuestos. Debo reconocer que se vio muy ingenioso para empacar las ruedas, aunque danzaron de una oficina de correos a otra (por alguna razon que nadie pudo explicar), llegaron perfectas, sin golpes, tallones o rayos pandeados. Quiza todavia hasta mediados de noviembre se puedan tener tiempos de entrega razonables sin recurrir a ups o fedex.

El Rivas

EDIT. BeyondBikes? te recomiendo que no pidas nada que no tengan en stock o que requieras en un tiempo razonable, si puedes hablales por telefono antes de ordenar. Suelen ser leeeeeeeentos, desde que encontre La Tiendita del Chad no he tenido necesidad de pedir de otros lados, en general los precios son buenos y el envio es lo que normalmente mejora casi cualquier precio que pueda encontrar. Jenson es muy rapido pero solo envian por fedex, a menos que de plano te encuentres una buena ganga no vale mucho la pena... Speedgoat hece buenas ruedas los precios son razonables y el envio dentro de lo normal (lo normal seria como $120 USD para unas ruedas) Estos te convienen mas si puedes mandarlas a alguien en USA (gratis) y luego pasar por ellas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Acabo de hacer una prueba de un pedido a Beyond Bikes, pedí un asiento WTB lasser y unos grips rogue, los pedi via USPS y los recibi hoy, y los pedi el lunes. Me llegaron a la puerta de mi casa y no pague un solo peso de impuestos, taxes, ni nada. Solamente el envio. Esto me motiva a seguir haciendo pedidos, pues como ya lo han mencionado en este foro, aqui en mexico es dificil conseguir componentes mas exoticos y lo poco que encuentras te los quieren cobras a precios de oro.:nono:


SI el paquete es pequeño y menor a 80 dólares no te cobran impuesto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Mi idea es conseguir un wheelset lo mas ligero posible (mi peso ayuda 68 Kg) pero que no sean desechables y que aguanten XC agresivo.
> Mi primera opcion es I-9, y mi segunda CK y posible Hope II
> Si alguien tiene experiencia de uso de alguno de estos les agradezco sus opiniones.
> confused:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A mi las masas que mas me gustan son las DT Swiss 240 , me gustan más que las CK y las American W. , las segundas que me gustan son las Hope XC y nada mas.

En rines solo me gustan los Mavic 717 y los antiguos 317 , ligeros ,resistentes y de buen aspecto.

Wheelset completo hay varios los DT , los Bontrager Race Lite con DT hubs.

Los Stan´s realmente están muy ligeros , pero no se de su durabilidad.

Una muy buena opción son los FSA XC 300 despreciados por algunos bikers y opacados por algunas marcas de mas renombre , pero por su precio , calidad y desempeño ,pocos les pueden competir , son ligeros , muy bien hechos y rápidos como la fregada , su giro es muy bueno y el enganche también.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por otro lado Last Biker con cual bici te quedaste para tu uso personal, siempre si fue la Chumba.?:

Ya que vi la Chumba de a devis , me espanté , está feona y pesadita para mi gusto , vendí mi Spider negra 06 y la Turner Silver 06 y me compré lo mismo pero en otro color , para que le cambio , mientras no vea algo que me guste mas mejor me sigo con lo conocido , aproveche para comprar otras bicis para mis cuates que son bien abusivos , ven viaje y se les ofrece bici ja ja ja , no , la verdad es a todo dar comprar otras bicis que no son para uno , las pruebas y consigues buen precio al comprar varias biclas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ya que vi la Chumba de a devis , me espanté , está feona y pesadita para mi gusto , vendí mi Spider negra 06 y la Turner Silver 06 y me compré lo mismo pero en otro color , para que le cambio , mientras no vea algo que me guste mas mejor me sigo con lo conocido , aproveche para comprar otras bicis para mis cuates que son bien abusivos , ven viaje y se les ofrece bici ja ja ja , no , la verdad es a todo dar comprar otras bicis que no son para uno , las pruebas y consigues buen precio al comprar varias biclas .

Last Biker, ya que eres aficionado a las Turner, que opinion tienes de la Flux 08, con las CS asimetricas y los cambios en los maquinados CNC mas rugosos, parece que a varios homer no les agradaron mucho.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mi estimadísimo Toño , el mejor servicio de envíos y componentes es el de " ARIVAS BIKE COMPONENTS AND TURNER SPECIAL ORDERS SUPPLY " nadie como está empresa , que me puso a rodar de un día para otro .

Estamos en contacto para lo que tenemos pendiente, a ver si puedes venir a Puebla el 2 de Nov con Los Renées ,nos la pasaremos bien.

Saludos. 

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Con todo respeto de mi amigo D.Turner and friends , ahora si la cajetearon , está horrible el acabado rugoso , mas bien espantoso , las vainas asímetricas en una bici como la Flux no les veo caso, ya que las anteriores eran mas bonitas y las actuales no mejoran en nada , tambien tienen otra clase de tornillos , chafones como de ferretería y el nuevo soporte del amortiguador , tampoco lo han visto con buenos ojos , pero en fin es cuestión de gustos .

Hay ocasiones en que por innovar a veces la cajetean gacho , pero mas bien se me hace que es por ahorrar algunos costos a la hora de la fabricación.

La Flux que me traje está de poca M... es la azul con Fox Push , a ver cuanto me dura , ya por ahí salió uno que otro comprador , pero ya está apartada .........

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> ...pero mas bien se me hace que es por ahorrar algunos costos a la hora de la fabricación.


De acuerdo... Ahora que las Titus salen del mismo techo, algo tenian que hacer para mantener el precio cerca o incluso mejorarlo.

Pienso, que fue una decision inteligente... Hicieron cambios que abaratan el costo, pero no afectan funcionalmente.

Aunque con toda honestidad... Creo que turner podria ponerle 3500 de precio a sus bicis y se seguirian vendiendo. Tiene muchos seguidores leales...

Arivas... Conseguiste al final los hangers??


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Last Biker:
Me llama mucho la atencion que tu haz tenido varias turner Flux y no haz dado el salto al la turner Spot. No te parece suficientemente buena o es que tu estilo es mas bien 100% XC. Porque al ir cambiando de modelos (Turner) los han ido haciendo mas XC, por ejemplo: La RFX que antes era Freeride ahora es mas ligera y pedaleable y los Homers la estan usando como Trail bike. Y la Spot ahora es XC agresivo, para subir y bajar y all day epic rides.
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DrF035 said:


> Last Biker:
> Me llama mucho la atencion que tu haz tenido varias turner Flux y no haz dado el salto al la turner Spot. No te parece suficientemente buena o es que tu estilo es mas bien 100% XC. Porque al ir cambiando de modelos (Turner) los han ido haciendo mas XC, por ejemplo: La RFX que antes era Freeride ahora es mas ligera y pedaleable y los Homers la estan usando como Trail bike. Y la Spot ahora es XC agresivo, para subir y bajar y all day epic rides.
> Saludos


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para mí tener una Spot sería dar un salto , pero para atrás, ya tuve una hace tiempo y no me acomodé para nada , mi estilo no es para la Spot , y aunque es una excelente bici y gusta mucho en todas partes , yo no me adapto con ella para las rodadas que hago , me gusta como trepa , planea y responde la Flux , el peso también , además yo con 4 pulgadas de suspension atrás y adelante soy feliz , no me imagino echarme alguno de los recorridos que me gustan en algo que tenga mas de 4 pulg y mas de 27 libras.

Muchos de los que se van a modelos con mas recorrido y peso es debido a que son bastante rudos con sus bicis y le ponen en la mother a una XC o Trailbike , aparte yo los he visto rodar y aparte de que son grandotes , hay muchos que pesan arriba de las 200 lbs. , entonces con un cuadro mas resistente (obviamente mas pesado ) y con mayor recorrido se sienten como pez en el agua , normalmente no trepan mucho (aunque algunos si ) cuando mides 1.90 y pesas 110 kilos te da igual lo que pese el cuadro y puedes usar una RFX como tu bici de XC , pero cuando mides 1.74 y pesas 68 kilos , tienes que buscar tu cuadro ideal y que se adapte a tu estilo de rodar .

Consigue que te presten una Flux , reviéntate un recorrido de por lo menos 50 kms. y con todo tipo de terreno y después me dices que tal se comporta una Flux .

Y aunque la marca Turner me gusta , si de 5 o 5.5 pulgadas de recorrido trasero quisiera una bici me voy con los ojos cerrados por una Intense 5.5 o una Motolite , ya tuve también estas dos bicis y aunque tampoco me llenaron al 100 % (repito , para mi gusto ) si me gustan mas que la Spot.

Además yo no voy mucho con el boom de tener mas de 5 pulgadas de suspension , y/o 6 o 6.5 y menos una horquilla de largo viaje .

Por otro lado no soy muy apegado a tener mucho tiempo mis bicis , aunque si soy apegado a tener determinados modelos , pero soy como bazar , si me compran vendo , si me venden y me gusta compro.

Saludos.

tha last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Muchos de los que se van a modelos con mas recorrido y peso es debido a que son bastante rudos con sus bicis y le ponen en la mother a una XC o Trailbike , aparte yo los he visto rodar y aparte de que son grandotes , hay muchos que pesan arriba de las 200 lbs. , entonces con un cuadro mas resistente (obviamente mas pesado ) y con mayor recorrido se sienten como pez en el agua , normalmente no trepan mucho (aunque algunos si ) cuando mides 1.90 y pesas 110 kilos te da igual lo que pese el cuadro y puedes usar una RFX como tu bici de XC , pero cuando mides 1.74 y pesas 68 kilos , tienes que buscar tu cuadro ideal y que se adapte a tu estilo de rodar .


Lo que son los puntos de vista y estilos, diferentes filosofias de ver la bici... o como dicen los españoles: "para gustos, colores"

Yo mido 1.75 y peso 64kg y no me veo en una bici de 4"... Nomas soy muy ******* para bajar me hace falta la pulgada extra para compensar mi falta de habilidad.

A subir... de todos modos subo lento, asi que no me ayuda mucho la bici "corta".

Ahora ya no, pero antes si hacia 50-60kms (cuando rodaba de mi casa a Chiluca y de regreso) y aun habiendo pavimento de por medio, la de 4" no me hubiera acomodado.

Elmadaleno tiene las dos... la Spot y la Flux... Creo que Arivas quiere seguir sus pasos.



the last biker said:


> Además yo no voy mucho con el boom de tener mas de 5 pulgadas de suspension , y/o 6 o 6.5 y menos una horquilla de largo viaje .


Aqui coincido... Mas de 5" para mi es demasiado. Por mucho, una de 5.5", pero de mas ya seria un desperdicio en mis manos.

A la AM1 solo le he sacado 145mm en el Ajusco, en terrenos donde los chamacos esos daunjileros me meten para asustarme.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Aqui coincido... Mas de 5" para mi es demasiado. Por mucho, una de 5.5", pero de mas ya seria un desperdicio en mis manos.


bueno..yo ahora voy a tener una de 4" y una de 6", quedo bien en el promedio, no? :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> bueno..yo ahora voy a tener una de 4" y una de 6", quedo bien en el promedio, no? :lol:


Ahem... la 575 tiene 5.75" de recorrido y la Terremoto 6"... de donde sacas 4"??? :ihih:

Confiesa!!!

PD... la Motolite tiene 5" completitas aunque sea de Titanio o Exogrid.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yo mido 1.75 y peso 64kg y no me veo en una bici de 4"... Nomas soy muy ******* para bajar me hace falta la pulgada extra para compensar mi falta de habilidad.
> 
> A subir... de todos modos subo lento, asi que no me ayuda mucho la bici "corta".
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> A que mi Warp , tan vacilador , no te gusta bajar, ni subir rapidón, ni larga distancia , tons como quien dice ni pichas , ni cachas , ni dejas batear ,ja ja ja , si quieres entonces te presto mi motocross para el sábado porque la rodada va a estar buena , larga ,con subidas y buenas bajadas .
> 
> Saludos
> 
> the last biker


Mi estilo es totalmente "Emo-Riding"... Si subo lloro, si bajo lloro, si ruedo lloro.

La de Motocross tampoco, porque me asusta el ruido del motor. 

A lo mejor no llego para el sabado, pero el domingo si... Te escribo un mail a ti y al Tocky_Rene.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo de hoy son bicis de 5.5 - 7.5 de recorrido, en lo personal yo quiero una con 7 atras y 7 adelante..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hablando de ruedas, he visto cada vez mas de Dhers que estan usando masas fuertes y spokes ligeros, algunos de los mas abusivos han usado Hadleys con DT Swiss Revolutions a alta tension durando mas de 5 años, otros utilizan hasta Sapim CX Ray o DT Swiss Aerolites igual con alta tension...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hablando de ruedas, he visto cada vez mas de Dhers que estan usando masas fuertes y spokes ligeros, algunos de los mas abusivos han usado Hadleys con DT Swiss Revolutions a alta tension durando mas de 5 años, otros utilizan hasta Sapim CX Ray o DT Swiss Aerolites igual con alta tension...


En teoria, mientras esten tensos, no hay tos. Eso si, creo que requiere que revises la tension habitualmente. En realidad, eso es cierto para cualquier rayo. Mientras este tenso, la rueda aguanta bien. El esfuerzo se distribuye parejo.

Por otro lado, los Revos y los Aerolites no estan recomendados por DT para ruedas de disco... Pero los Sapim CX-Ray son incluso mas fuertes que un radio convencional. Eso si, cuestan un riñon y una cornea.

Si es importante que uses una maza recia con alta tension o puedes rajar el cuerpo de la masa... Los rayos literalmente la tratan de arrancar del resto de la rueda.

Esa chuleria no te saldria con unos CK... esos son propensos a abrirse un poco haciendo que los baleros del cuerpo de la maza se afloje y termines madriando la masa.

Eso me recuerda que tengo que mandar a apretar mis rayos.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ahem... la 575 tiene 5.75" de recorrido y la Terremoto 6"... de donde sacas 4"??? :ihih:
> 
> Confiesa!!!
> 
> PD... la Motolite tiene 5" completitas aunque sea de Titanio o Exogrid.


dos palabras : El Saltamontes :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> En teoria, mientras esten tensos, no hay tos. Eso si, creo que requiere que revises la tension habitualmente. En realidad, eso es cierto para cualquier rayo. Mientras este tenso, la rueda aguanta bien. El esfuerzo se distribuye parejo.
> 
> Por otro lado, los Revos y los Aerolites no estan recomendados por DT para ruedas de disco... Pero los Sapim CX-Ray son incluso mas fuertes que un radio convencional. Eso si, cuestan un riñon y una cornea.
> 
> ...


Estan hablando de correrlas con masas Hadley, ahorita me acaba de decir Chad que para el frenado no hay tanta tos, que si aguantan pero que si quieres algo muy rigido lateralmente para mucho abuso recomienda las DT Swiss Alpine... claro son pesadas..

Yo solo usaria Comps con masas Pro II de Hope..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Estan hablando de correrlas con masas Hadley, ahorita me acaba de decir Chad que para el frenado no hay tanta tos, que si aguantan pero que si quieres algo muy rigido lateralmente para mucho abuso recomienda las DT Swiss Alpine... claro son pesadas..
> 
> Yo solo usaria Comps con masas Pro II de Hope..


Ah si!! Las Hadley si aguantan!

Las Pro II... Yo las usaria a tension normal, como tu quieres... ya habido una o dos rajadas. Ambos casos fueron despues de un cambio de baleros, pero pues a una tension mas alta, pues podria hacer un efecto similar.

Preguntale al Chadster si tiene unas Bulb. Pesan 80grs mas, pero son mas recias por todos lados. Debe haber algunas con ejes de 10mm o 12mm por ahi todavia. El freewheel es de Titanio y el de la Pro II de aluminio... Considera un cassette XT en tu presupuesto si quieres las Pro II o vas a marcar refeo el freewheel.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> dos palabras : El Saltamontes :thumbsup:


inche vendido... 

felicidades!!

Y la 575, no la cambias por una Switchblade en buen estado?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> inche vendido...
> 
> felicidades!!
> 
> Y la 575, no la cambias por una Switchblade en buen estado?


:lol: gracias

la condenada 575 encontro una nueva casa en España...salió huyendo del invierno 

mañana se va  ... en fin


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Warp said:


> Aqui coincido... Mas de 5" para mi es demasiado. Por mucho, una de 5.5", pero de mas ya seria un desperdicio en mis manos.


Tu sabes que quieres una Ibis Mojo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Tu sabes que quieres una Ibis Mojo


Nel... esa es de plastico...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Nel... esa es de plastico...


La bici que Warp quiere es la Ferrari....


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> La bici que Warp quiere es la Ferrari....


A ver déjame adivinar:



















Creo que la primera le queda bien, pero la segunda ... :skep:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> A ver déjame adivinar:
> 
> Creo que la primera le queda bien, pero la segunda ... :skep:


Si no tiene para montarle la patita esa para que no se caiga, no me interesa...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Si no tiene para montarle la patita esa para que no se caiga, no me interesa...


Lol...

Bueno, vieron los precios que se anunciaron en el universal? como 70,000 pesos (6,500 usd, maomenos). eeeek!

Mejor le pongo el logo de Porshe a mi bicla y facil tengo una mejor......


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Lol...
> 
> Bueno, vieron los precios que se anunciaron en el universal? como 70,000 pesos (6,500 usd, maomenos). eeeek!
> 
> Mejor le pongo el logo de Porshe a mi bicla y facil tengo una mejor......


Esta dices?










Solo le faltan las rueditas de equilibrio. :crazy:

... aunque se podrían pedir a US por USPS.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Esta dices?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EEEEk!

No se cual bici es mas fea, pero por lo menos la Turbo (Ferrari) no tiene colores de te ch!ngo la pupila...


----------

